
Vale Arthur C. Clarke 1917-2008 - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/18/vale-arthur-c-clarke-1917-2008/
======
mixmax
Bio: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_C._Clarke>

------
Glimjaur
This is a sad day for all, indeed.

